# Common Entrance Test



## ALIEN'D (Jun 9, 2012)

The new guidelines state CET as only medium to gain entry into IITs,IIMs and what not - ?! Post your opinions about CET and if possible,give a supporting reason.


----------



## KDroid (Jun 10, 2012)

Including 12th Board Marks. Insane.


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 10, 2012)

AFAIK, IIT-Kanpur declined the system, demanding seperate exam for the IITs. Lets see what happens next .


----------



## mohityadavx (Jun 10, 2012)

Well I have few questions here

All CET is doing is including Board marks which IMHO is a fair move considering the fact that not every body could afford coaching and IIT have been making the paper without ever considering what students know study and what they do not as part of their curriculum each of us know it is not difficult to make an IIT level paper from just the syllabus taught in schools but they dont which promotes coaching which is insane as now the are saying CET will make student join coaching really?

Also i think India should have only one exam for engineering irrespective whether its IIT,IIIT, NIT , BITS, SRM etc so that students are aint stressed out giving so many exam and also it is financially also a better option

I am not sure though but I think in US also they just have SAT for all colleges and its quite good


----------

